# DMZ mode on dsl router



## Freelandm (Aug 10, 2008)

I am running a dsl "Actiontech gt701" and then through a "lynksis wrt54g."
I had some questions about both port forwarding and turning the "Actiontech" into a dummy modem just to pass the packets.
I am trying to open a couple ports for a program i use and cant seem to get both the dsl modem and router to work together. I know how to port forward using the menus of both devices but it still doesnt open the port.
Do i need to dummy my dsl modem to just pass the packets to the router and then just port forward the router??

This is a question i asked a couple days ago. After attempting to bridge my 
dsl modem i realized my ISP does not alow for bridging. Now i also heard about maybe turning my dsl modem on DMZ mode. Anyone have any suggestions. It wouldnt really bother me to much, i mean i still get the internet but any program i use that requires port forwarding ends up not working.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about dummying your second router?


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------

